
Honest We’s Just Funnin’ – serious work viciously parodied - herodotus
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2020/02/06/honest-wes-just-funnin-serious-work-viciously-parodied/
======
h2odragon
> The faithful are therefore faced with a terrible but unavoidable dilemma:
> they can choose to be virtuous and write programs that are correct but
> inefficient, or they can choose to be wicked and produce programs that are
> efficient but bug ridden. “Why,” the Preachers must ask themselves, “does
> the Devil have all the fast programs?”

Timeless

